# Bowhunter education



## satchmo

For all that might be interested. Here are some links for bowhunter education.

http://home.att.net/~nbef_ga/index.html
http://www.bowhunter-ed.com/


----------



## HEADHUNTER11

good edu.


----------



## Son

Well worth the time. I took the Bowhunter Ed instructer course from the Founder. Bill Wadsworth. At River Ranch Acres Fl, in the 
70's. Sponsored by Fl Freshwater Fish and Game.


----------



## GaryD

I had the student and the instructor course, too! Awesome experience!!!!!


----------



## GAdeerhunter78

they dont have one for GA?


----------



## CoonKiller13

GAdeerhunter78 said:


> they dont have one for GA?



i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## joshb311

GAdeerhunter78 said:


> they dont have one for GA?



Funds would be a good guess. I just saw on the GON site that Georgia is making even more cuts to DNR funding (whom I assume would be handling a program like that) so any chance of one getting started by the state is highly unlikely at present. 

I think Georgia should have something like this as well. This year will hopefully be my first trying my hand at bowhunting. It would have been great to have a program such as the one in Florida available here.


----------



## 900 Shooter

Georgia already has a Bowhunter Ed program and a good one not affiliated with the DNR. They will not fund our program. The problem is that the required certification takes a full day to complete and is not mandatory in the state of Georgia. Our best source of students came from Ft Gillem when they held bowhunts and required the course. Since they closed, we have had on average 2 or 3 students each year call about certification. They all needed it to hunt either in NY, Alaska or another state requiring the course.
Cost for each student to take the course is $30 and that only goes for replacement of materials. All instructors give their time freely including myself as the Ga State Chairman.


----------



## Deer.Chaser

I am looking for a class that teaches string building / making & fine tuning for compound bows.  Any ideas???


----------



## longdraw50

900 Shooter,
Where is the bowhunter class held and how often?


----------



## 900 Shooter

Bowhunter Ed classes are taught in the spring and summer each year when we can get a minimum of 20 students.


----------



## deerassassin22

Anyone know of an instructor in AL doing mine as we speak just to get it and have.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I am willing to teach anyone any time.
On proper forum and how to set up, adjust and tune bows
And anything else there is questions on.


----------



## Son

Last class i taught was in Central Alabama, early 80's. Havn't heard much about Bowhunter Ed since. I have the books somewhere.


----------



## triggerman357

KILL EM ALL said:


> I am willing to teach anyone any time.
> On proper forum and how to set up, adjust and tune bows
> And anything else there is questions on.



Still interested in teaching?  I'm looking to go on my first bow hunt this season and I need some pointers to be successful.  I'll be with two other highly experienced hunters so I don't want to slow them down too much.  Thanks.


----------



## SouthernProperZ

Anyone got any updates to this? Would love to get some hands on time with an experienced bow guy.


----------



## eavega

*Bowhuner education*

Same here.  Just got the itch to try bowhunting, and I'd really like to get some pointers/education.

-E


----------



## SouthernProperZ

eavega said:


> Same here.  Just got the itch to try bowhunting, and I'd really like to get some pointers/education.
> 
> -E



Yeah I've watched dozens of YouTube videos and shows on outdoor network and you can only do so much from what you absorb with your eyes. I'm a hands on learner


----------



## Stickman1

I think Bowhunter education should be mandatory to get a bow stamp! A lot of Hunter take way to many iffy shot even your so called pro hunters on TV.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

At my old job i got certified as a bowtech after several years of doing my own work without instruction... I learned a lot in the 2 courses i took but i would like to learn how to make strings and some of the more specialized stuff. Judt about anyone can tie in a peep or a d loop.


----------

